# Got this guy today



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My uncle and I called 4 stands this morning. Our first stand produced nothing and the next each produced one coyote.

One of the coyotes ended up winding us. Another charged in full speed from a 1/2 mile away and I couldnt' get him to stop for a shot and I missed a running coyote.

This one cooperated. He came in and stood broadside on a hill 400 yards away. I coaxed ever so slightly with my Crit R call standard and he came in through the frost covered grass like I was pulling him on a cable. Trotting in with his head down, he ran into my 95 grain Fusion out of my .243 at about 25 yards. The bullet went in the neck and didnt' exit at all. All in all it was a pretty good morning. A buddy and I are going back to that area this coming weekend. Hopefully we have a weekend like we had this morning.

[siteimg]6133[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6132[/siteimg]


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice, looks like a decent sized dog.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fallguy
Good job on the yote !!!

I have a couple .223's set up for coyote and have been thinking lately about setting up my .243 with a coyote load also. For whitetail I have been shooting a 95 grain Horndady SST. I have been thinking this is too much bullet for a yote until I just read your post. Can you tell me the brand and how many grains of powder you are using in your load?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mo

I don't reload. I am shooting factory 95 grain Fusions. I shot 3 deer wtih them this year and want to see how they perform on coyotes. I have heard different theories on fur rounds. Some say use a smaller grain, but they move fast. Others say go with the larger round, as they are slower. I don't think I can go by this example only, as the dog was shot 25 yards away. That bullet was moving pretty good. Also in the picture the hole looks way larger than it really is. The hole in the hide is quarter size. You have a good amount of blood soaked hair surrounding it which makes it appear larger. I looked over the animal several times and found no exit.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fallguy
Thanks for the prompt response. I may just not work up a new load quite yet and possibly give what I have a try. If anyone else out there has any thoughts experiences or suggestions on a coyote load for a .243, I would appreciate hearing your ideas.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work! Do you have him skinned and prepped yet?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> Nice work! Do you have him skinned and prepped yet?


No, we had to leave right after I snapped those photos due to the incoming weather, and we drove the mini van out there. For some reason my wife didn't want a coyote in the back! :lol: But Papapete and I are going back there this next weekend for some hunting. So it's in my uncles garage until then. It should stay cold in there I hope. :-?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The weather should hold out and keep him cold i would think


----------

